# Schattenzwirnschneiderei



## Aldgoel (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo ihr alle,

ich spiele einen LV 66 Hexenmeister (Horde).

Als Beruf habe ich Schneider gewählt.

Nun hab ich endlich bis auf LV 350 geskillt und kann in Thrallmar nichts neues mehr lernen.

Ich bin nach Shattrat gegangen und habe den Quest für Schattenzwirnschneiderei gemacht. Nun kann ich auch Schattenstoff herstellen.

Aber was bringt mir das nun? Der Händler dort hat auch keine Rezepte für mich, angeblich soll es ein Schattenzwirnstoff Set geben, aber ich habe auch mit Google nicht heraussgefunden wo ich das Rezept dafür kriege.

Der Lehrer in Thrallmar hat mir auch nichts gesagt.

Wie gehts nun also weiter? Wo kann ich was neues lernen?

Vielen Dank in Vorraus für eure Hilfe,
Aldgoel


----------



## Mandred Aikhjarto (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo

hier sind die Links zu den Teilen des Schattenzwirnsets:

Eisschattenzwirnstiefel

Eisschattenzwirnschultern

Eisschattenzwirnrobe

Bei den Rezepten steht aber eine Mindeststufe für Schneiderei und der Verkäufer dabei. Das erste kannst du ab Schneiderei 355 lernen.


hth
Aikhjarto


----------



## Landerson (11. Juli 2009)

Gibt es denn "die Beste" Spezialisierung bei Schneiderrei?


----------



## MuuHn (13. Juli 2009)

Nein gibt es nicht / nichtmehr. 

- Weiterlernen kannst Du dann in Dalaran beim Schneiderhändler.

- Ich bin Mondstoffspezi , aber auch nur , weil ich mich verklickt hatte und keine lust hatte es abzubrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Landerson (13. Juli 2009)

MuuHn schrieb:


> Nein gibt es nicht / nichtmehr.



Gab es da mal einen Unterschied?
Bin Priester - gibt es da irgendwas was ihr mir empfehlen koennt?


----------



## Wiesenputz (13. Juli 2009)

Landerson schrieb:


> Gab es da mal einen Unterschied?
> Bin Priester - gibt es da irgendwas was ihr mir empfehlen koennt?



Kommt drauf an was für ein Priester du bist.

Heilung = Mondstoff (Mondgespinst dann)

Schatten = Schattenzwirn (Schattenstoff)

Vorteil bei einer Spezialisierung, du bekommst als Spezi IMMER 2 Stoffe für die Mats.

Die anderen kannst du auch herstellen, gibt aber nur einen. Wichtig ist, der CD ist für jeden Stoff unterschiedlich.


----------



## Ferok (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

da hätte ich mal ne frage. Ab wann kann man sich spezialisieren? Hängt das vom lvl oder vom schneider skill ab?
Und was ist für nen magier da am besten? Wollte später auf feuer gehen wenn dies relevant ist.
Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß ferok


----------



## Skill_lettor (30. Juli 2009)

Ferok schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hätte ich mal ne frage. Ab wann kann man sich spezialisieren? Hängt das vom lvl oder vom schneider skill ab?
> Und was ist für nen magier da am besten? Wollte später auf feuer gehen wenn dies relevant ist.
> ...




Ist heute nicht mehr so wichtig. ich würde bei euch im AH gucken welcher der WOTL stoffe am meisten geld gibt. bei uns ist das Mondgespinnst. darauf spezialisieren wel da immer 2 mmit einem cd raus kommen cd ist glaube ich 3tage und 20std.( weis nicht genau etwas weniger als 4 tage) Meist kannst du die stoffe 1 zu 1 tauschen oder wenn du den teuersten bei euch verkaufst den anderen kaufen. herstellen kannst du mit 80 alle 3 verschiedenen arten der rüstung(mond, schatten, zauber).


----------



## Ferok (30. Juli 2009)

Skill_lettor schrieb:


> Ist heute nicht mehr so wichtig. ich würde bei euch im AH gucken welcher der WOTL stoffe am meisten geld gibt. bei uns ist das Mondgespinnst. darauf spezialisieren wel da immer 2 mmit einem cd raus kommen cd ist glaube ich 3tage und 20std.( weis nicht genau etwas weniger als 4 tage) Meist kannst du die stoffe 1 zu 1 tauschen oder wenn du den teuersten bei euch verkaufst den anderen kaufen. herstellen kannst du mit 80 alle 3 verschiedenen arten der rüstung(mond, schatten, zauber).



super danke für deine antwort


----------

